# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for December 2014

## PercyLucid

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Hit a DC with a snowball and report their reaction - _(kilham)_
*Basic Task ii* - Give a DC a lump of coal as a present. What's their reaction? - _(dolphin)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Find which present Gizmo is wrapped up in, and get him to teach you a new song. - _(ThreeCat)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Go inside a snow globe and then make a dc shake it. - _(dolphin)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Find Santa's sleigh and look inside the bag of gifts. Describe what you find - _(dolphin)_

----------


## Sensei

Yay. Posted so that we can try the tasks tonight. None of these appeal to me, but it was something I always wanted to say to Ophelia. But since I wasn't willing to do anything about it, it was not worth saying anything. Don't tell people about problems like this unless you are willing to help them fix it.  :tongue2:  way to stay on the ball.

----------


## PercyLucid

Yep, that way, if someone can get it done on the 1st night, they do not get their wings clipped  ::D:  And technically, most of the night from the last day of the month is the first night of the following month  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

Oh goodness... Gremlins... Even Giz always creeped me out a bit...
I may or may not do that one... but the rest I'll give a try.
I feel like my subC could insert some... interesting... things into Santa's Sleigh...

----------


## Sensei

> Oh goodness... Gremlins... Even Giz always creeped me out a bit...
> I may or may not do that one... but the rest I'll give a try.
> I feel like my subC could insert some... interesting... things into Santa's Sleigh...



Gizmo is the cutest thing ever!

----------


## KestrelKat

> Gizmo is the cutest thing ever!



He looks like Yoda screwed a Half-Bear-Half-Orangutan...
And he's obviously always secretly plotting something sinister... that look he always has is WAY too innocent to be good.

----------


## Sensei

He is just furry yoda! No cross species tango needed. Lol.

----------


## dolphin

All of these tasks appeal to me, especially the snow ball one. I've never dreamed of snow before!

It's going to be a busy month for me. Lots of fun to be had  ::D:

----------


## KestrelKat

> All of these tasks appeal to me, especially the snow ball one. I've never dreamed of snow before!
> 
> It's going to be a busy month for me. Lots of fun to be had



I just realized that most of my dreams involving snow have been nightmares... 
But I've never tried to find snow in a LD... should be interesting.

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, I guess I'll do the first Basic Task. Since I have no clue who the hell Gizmo is, I guess I'll be doing the second advanced task. I might do the bonus task if I have the time.

Now that mine college term is almost over, I shouldn't have too much trouble getting these done. [Shrugs] I hope.

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo let's go for earliest wings yet!
p.s. weather here works strictly by the calendar:   December 1st morning now, and snow is falling outside my window.

----------


## woblybil

> Woohoo let's go for earliest wings yet!
> p.s. weather here works strictly by the calendar:   December 1st morning now, and snow is falling outside my window.



Just what we need, A little more of the white shit....Bah Hamburger  ::yddd::

----------


## MrPriority

Woah snow already? We often have to pray for a white christmas. Usually snow arrives somewhere in januari. Wanna trade weather with me Fryingman?  :tongue2: 
I also have rarely dreamt about snow. And never seen it in a LD, so I'd like to try this one out. See if I can finally get my firsts wings ever  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> Woah snow already? We often have to pray for a white christmas. Usually snow arrives somewhere in januari. Wanna trade weather with me Fryingman? 
> I also have rarely dreamt about snow. And never seen it in a LD, so I'd like to try this one out. See if I can finally get my firsts wings ever



Haha nope I don't want to trade, at least not right now.   I'll probably feel differently in April, though.   I like winter -- for about 3 months.  After that I'm done…and it's usually 4-5 months here.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> *Basic Task i - Hit a DC with a snowball and report their reaction - (kilham)*



This sounds fun, I have always loved snow and only ever seen it a couple of times! I should make a nice snowy world to go with my snowball  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

Lol it snowed here like three weeks ago.  It's not as bad as it was in Buffalo NY, but we've been doing that thing where the weather changes all the time before settling into the 4-5 month winter.  It was almost 60 yesterday and it's 15 today.  Not snowing though.  All the snow we got melted ;___;

But I completed basic i by chance last night!  Well, maybe.  The snowball missed, but they got sprayed with snow when the ball hit the ground.  Does that count?

----------


## FryingMan

Hmmm…well, for questions such as this I defer to the task wording…it does pretty clearly say "hit", not "throw at"… but with subsequent contact with snow it may be in the gray area...

----------


## KestrelKat

Well, we'll let the ones in charge decide.

I also ended up doing a task from November that I still wanted to try.  Haha!
((Full dream *here*))


*Spoiler* for _Basic i and one from November_: 




I walked through some scattered trees to a little plaza with a fountain.  I sat on a stone bench that circled the fountain.  There was an annoying mascot thing with a huge hunk of cheese trying to get me to take a selfie with it.  I turned around to face the rest of the mountain above us (we were about half-way up the mountain here).  It was beautiful; the mountain side was all bare except for these tall, skinny, wooden animal figures.  They were made with different colors of wood and stood along the mountainside, all looking as if they were walking in the same direction (to my right).  There was a vast landscape of them, and something about them was tribal, though I can't pinpoint what it was.  I took out my phone to take a picture of it so I would be able to see it forever, but every time I hit the button to take a picture, the view would switch to front-facing and take a selfie.  The stupid mascot thing was in all of them, too.  It was getting in my way, and I was convinced it was the one making my camera do that.  I elbowed it in the stomach to make it go away, and turned back to the mountain above us.  But it was different.  There were large, almost junglish trees scattered instead of the animal figures.  

I said, "WHAT GIVES.  It's different!"  And then I realized, and said, "WAIT.  Haha!  I'm dreaming!"  I looked down at my hands and confirmed that I was dreaming.  I grinned.  There were so many children around, and I wanted to try the task from last month about telling a kid they were in a dream.  It was too late for that one, but I still wanted to try it.

I walked up to a kid who was sitting on the crest of the grassy hill, and said, "Hi!  My name is Ms. Kestrel.  What's your name?"
"Nathan..."
"Hi Nathan!  Where are you from?"
"I'm from BC.  Where are you from?"
"Oh, I'm from around there!  I'm from K."
"Oh, nice."  Nathan smiled.
"Actually.  Do you wanna know something?"
"What?"

I said, "You know how sometimes you are dreaming, and you realize you're dreaming, while you dream?"
Nathan brightened up and nodded.  "Yeah, I've heard of that!"
"It's called lucid dreaming.  This is my lucid dream right now.  That means you're not actually from BC.  You're from my subC, actually."

I watched for his reaction.  At first he was just blank, but then he says, "Maaannn.  Oh that's just TERRIBLE."

He sounded dejected but also detached, like he didn't _actually_ care.  I patted his back and stood up.  Now, I wanted to do at least one of the December tasks.  The one that came to mind first was to throw a snowball at a DC.  

I looked around.  No snow here...  But I was on a mountain, and snow was normal on a mountain.  All I had to do was go higher up and I was sure I'd find snow.  I jumped up to hover a foot above the ground.  Once I was sure of my stability, I flew close to the ground up the mountain until I hit the road above us.  I turned to my right, where the road curved over a bridge surrounded by trees.  The trees created a sort of tunnel around the road.  I hovered through this tunnel and on the other side, I heard a different stream.  It sounded cold somehow, and I was happy to see some snow on the railings at the side of the road.  I scooped it up with my hand, but it was all powdery, not good for a snowball.  It actually felt more like fake snow.  I kept taking samples, getting closer to the river, which was mostly frozen over.  I kept getting powdery, fake-ish snow.  I turned to the trees, and saw a clump of snow gathered in the branches.  Powdery snow wouldn't clump like that, so I was hopeful for this patch.  I scooped it up, and packed it into a nice snowball.  Perfect.  Now I turned back up to the road, and turned back to the direction I had come from.  I flew back through the tunnel of trees, and then left back to the plaza.  There were stone stairs downward.  The fountain thing was to my right, and there was a stone tunnel ahead of me, where I saw all the kids leaving.  

I called out, "HEY KIDS!" And Nathan and a few others turned right as I threw the snowball.  They were looking at it like I had thrown an angry, venomous snake at them, not a simple snowball.  They shrieked and some of them cried.  Until they realized it was a snowball, and it missed them.  It landed on the ground between Nathan and another kid, and powdered them all with snow, rolling along the ground with un-dampened velocity as far as I could see, leaving a line of snow where it rolled and showering the kids with snow as it passed.  

The kids all started laughing and cheering, and said "THAT WAS AMAZING!!" And started playing in the snow.

I was pretty satisfied with that, and decided to just fly upwards until I lost the dream (I could already feel it was ending soon).  I didn't make it very far before I woke up.

----------


## FryingMan

Nice.  I almost always lose lucidity when flying by just getting distracted with the amazing view, but you managed to fly to get the snowball and make it back to the kids!

----------


## KestrelKat

> Nice.  I almost always lose lucidity when flying by just getting distracted with the amazing view, but you managed to fly to get the snowball and make it back to the kids!



Flying seems pretty natural for me.  I spent almost the entirety of my patronus LD flying.  There are plenty of things that distract me in a LD but it's not usually flying  :smiley: 
I just worry that it will fade and there won't be anything to touch to keep it stable.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Yes I have the same concern about nothing tactile to stabilise with when flying.   But in my last TOTM LD I flew and specifically thought about "OK, make sure to land" (to find the pile of leaves) and it worked out fine.    I'm pretty happy that doing the flying itself is also pretty easy for me.

----------


## NyxCC

*Basic i completed*!  ::santa:: 





> Not quite sure if a scene change would be possible, but I try to think of Christmas, winter and snow. To my surprise this works and as I enter the living room I see it nicely decorated. I concentrate on the outside a bit and then head towards the porch where I can see the entire yard covered in snow and also some decorations on the trees there. I quickly form a snowball as the snow begins to melt and head inside. There are a number of DCs sitting around the table having fun. One of them is like some sort of a fatherly figure. In addition, I think I mistakenly summoned a DC that looks like Santa and he is also among the DCs. I was wondering whether to hit him with the snowball, but that seemed too evil, so I decide to throw the snowball at the fatherly figure . He lets out a loud "Ou", while the DC next to him chuckles quietly. I happen to have another snowball in my hand and throw it at the other DC, carefully noting his reaction. He continues chuckling.



An attempt at advanced (Gizmo):





> Indeed, there is still some decoration, a mini xmas tree and a few presents left in the middle of the room. I look at the gift boxes, trying to determine which one size-wise most likely contains Gizmo. I grab one that looks appropriate and try to think about gizmo before opening it. As I open it, I find a white rabbit toy. This is pretty amusing as I ponder about how the mind has created something related to the target object. "_But no, you have to think of Gizmo, he is a gremlin, concentrate on him_", I tell myself while looking away. As I look back to the rabbit, I notice that the rabbit has turned into a close match to gizmo, unfortunately his toy eyes are falling out while I try to fix them in place.  I recall that we also had to learn a new song and feel the futility of it all as the dream begins to slip away.

----------


## Xanous



----------


## KestrelKat

I'm not sure how to interpret that Xanous owo

----------


## Xanous

It's my subtle way of being an ass.  ::lol::  Let's just say I was really hoping for better tasks this month. I have to be really excited to devote precious lucid time to any goals and this month is a huge disappointment. Oh well, I have a list some place full of personal goals that I've yet to complete.  ::cooler::

----------


## KestrelKat

Ahhhh.  Well, at least you get to work one other things  :smiley: 
I'm going to be working on dream control if I can get lucid again this month.

----------


## cooleymd

> *Basic Task i* - Hit a DC with a snowball and report their reaction - _(kilham)_



A bit rough on Californians in a drought!  Maybe I'll try this one tho





> *Basic Task ii* - Give a DC a lump of coal as a present. What's their reaction? - _(dolphin)_



No doubt I'll be handed carbon pollution citations (via DC) from both Jerry, and Barak!!





> *BONUS TASK!!* - Find Santa's sleigh and look inside the bag of gifts. Describe what you find - _(dolphin)_



If I find his bag it will be full of NovaDreamer IIs and one of those German trans-dermal lucid induction devices  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Well, after a disappointing November, I'm hoping Santa brings me lots of lucids this month.

I'm looking mainly at Basic I, Advanced II, and the Bonus. And I'm totally with KestrelKat on this one, I'm staying far away from Advanced I. The creepy level on the Gremlins is just too dang high...

----------


## ATA

DILD-Task of the Month and improvement of visual quality of dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

-I went down the street to small square and in front of one store i saw some girl and i remember dream task i read befre sleep here in forum "Basic Task i - Hit a DC with a snowball and report their reaction - (kilham)" I give it a try , no snow in dream scene so i materialize snow ball directly . Reaction of DC when i hit her with snowball was: What are you doing . From the next part of dream i remember only  small pieces. I know that I have tried to materialize another snowballs and try them on other people, also something with telekinesis and teleportation of a snowballs.

----------


## Marce

I got woken up by an earthquake this morning and decided to try a WILD. I used the counting technique, "1, I am lucid dreaming, 2, I am lucid dreaming..." which I lost track of a few times but eventually I opened my eyes to a dream  :smiley: 

First off I completed this healing meditation that I wanted to do then I found a tree with "lucid beer", so I drank some of that to extend the dream.
I could hardly recall any of the tasks this month except for throwing a snowball at a DC. I thought it had to be a child (is that cruel?) haha so I scrounged up some snow on the ground and aimed at a child. I assumed my aim would be perfect and it was, I hit the little girl in the face. 
She grinned, froze and fell like a statue to the ground. 

I then rewound the dream because of a dare.

But yeah, hopefully I remember the other tasks next time.

I also spoke to Santa and said we'd go on an adventure soon.  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ahhhh! It's wing time already!!!

Will wing folks after a shower, then I got some comments about the tasks too. I think I know what Xanous meant and I have some ideas.

Idea #1: Great totms start with great suggestions in the Task Club. (more later)

----------


## martakartus

It's the first time ever that I manage to complete any of the tasks. Happy I did it!

Here are the parts of the dream where I do them:
"Then, I remembered about the two basic lucid tasks I had read on the forum. The first one was to hit a DC with a snowball. I saw a friend of mine, so I decided to start a snow fight with her, despite there wasn't any snow. I looked at my hand and tried to make a snowball appear. She noticed what I was doing, so she dug her hands into the wall of chalk, made a snowball out of it and threw it at me. It behaved as though it was snow, so I gathered as much as I could and threw it back at her, without hitting her. This whole thing repeated a couple of times until I finally hit her. She looked at me like: "really? Was it that hard to aim well?"

Then, I went for the second task, giving a DC a lump of coal as a present. I entered my house and saw some family members. Again, I looked at my hand and tried my hardest to make some coal appear, but it didn't. I must've been at a low level of consciousness, because the dream wasn't behaving the way I expected it to. Regardless, I wasn't willing to quit, so I approached my grandma and held out my empty hand to her. She reacted as though I had a gift on my hand, and when she held it, something appeared on her hand. It was cube-shaped and wrapped in paper, so I assumed it was the coal lump. She unwrapped it and it did look like coal, but she opened it as if it was a box and took a necklace out of it. I was taken aback."

Here's the DJ entry, in case you need to check it all: Paragliding - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## ThreeCat

Congrats on your first task, martakartus!  And good job to everyone so far.  Hopefully I will join you guys tonight.... ::dreaming::

----------


## FryingMan

> Congrats on your first task, martakartus!  And good job to everyone so far.  Hopefully I will join you guys tonight....



Ugh, life, sleep, and dreams just not cooperating so far.    Well there's a lot of month left, so let's do it!

----------


## Sensei

In one of my audios I mentioned a task of the month that I did November 2012. I didn't have any kids back then, and I am pretty sure it was my first TOTM. The amount of control and clarity difference is amazing,  but I am pretty excited that I also remember how the dream feels is awesome.  :smiley:  just a little thought for those thinking about doing some tasks. You can always look back and remember these awesome tasks.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Nice.  I almost always lose lucidity when flying by just getting distracted with the amazing view, but you managed to fly to get the snowball and make it back to the kids!



Ditto lol.





> Ahhhh! It's wing time already!!!
> 
> Will wing folks after a shower, then I got some comments about the tasks too. I think I know what Xanous meant and I have some ideas.
> 
> Idea #1: Great totms start with great suggestions in the Task Club. (more later)



Indeed... making suggestions is crucial  :smiley:  As we pick up the ToTMs on the most voted/suggested from the Lucid Task Club. We never hand pick them, but as said here, great suggestions bring great ToTMs!

----------


## KestrelKat

I'll try to make some good suggestions for January |D
I looked at a list of wacky holidays in January and some of them are pretty weird lol

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome, that is what we need  :smiley:  Is the most fair to base the ToTM on voting / suggestions rather me just posting whatever I want hehe, so the more suggestions the better... and then voting of course!

----------


## KestrelKat

We need a thread in the LTC before ew can suggest next month's tasks, though XD

----------


## OpheliaBlue

If you got the wings, you can make the thread  :smiley: 

(that's how it was a few years ago and we're going retro, so..)

----------


## PercyLucid

> We need a thread in the LTC before ew can suggest next month's tasks, though XD



I just created it  :smiley: 





> If you got the wings, you can make the thread 
> 
> (that's how it was a few years ago and we're going retro, so..)



Yup! Like the good o' times  ::D:  

For next month, we will implement an even more retro thing... check the thread.

----------


## woblybil

This was a strange night, I had three lucids in a row and in each I managed to put the cart before the horse, In the first I woke up with a stepladder beside my bed and climbed up just to flop over the top of it and go back to sleep, Then I woke up again to go pee in the bathroom but sprayed down everything else on the way there, including blowing a hole thru the wall to another bathroom and turned to turn of the lights which were on but the switch was off so I went back into the bedroom and it went dark... Then I got up to go to the bathroom again but this I time just went out thru the wall and floated down a huge set of stairs covered with snow, Big steps like on the Capitol building and fashioned a snowball to hit a girl with but she fell over backward with her legs up in the air before I could throw it and you know already what happened next....  :woohoo:

----------


## PercyLucid

You could have just throw the ball and then...  ::D:

----------


## WanderingSoul

Nice tasks, i may try to achieve them if i get a lucid dream  ::D:

----------


## FryingMan

> and fashioned a snowball to hit a girl with but she fell over backward with her legs up in the air before I could throw it and you know already what happened next....



So in other words, a smashing success.   TOTM?  What's that?   ::roll::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lmfao at you woblybil

----------


## KestrelKat

We can always count on woblybil for an interesting story haha

----------


## fogelbise

Well grabbed a quick basic TOTM amongst a pair of OBE style LDs (not all that common for me). After a few months of putting TOTMs on the back burner for some reason I realized I missed the wings. Now I have to put a little priority into getting an advanced or the bonus.

<snip>...as I am heading down the stairs I recalled my thoughts after my first LD that I should have tried to do at least one task of the month. I decide that when I open the door there will be snow all over the grass but as I do it is a bright sunny day with green grass and I see people over to the left and what looks like a small child over to the right across the street sitting on their porch. I decide "well there will be a small clump of snow left that hasn't melted" and I look down around the grass in front of the house I just walked out of and I find some melting snow but very little. I reach down and clump it together and it is barely larger than a golf ball but good enough and I pick up a piece of foam laying on the grass to put underneath the snowball so that the dream has no excuse to melt it. The group to the left is no longer there but the child on the porch is still there and I approach. The child is a small girl maybe only 3 or 4 years old and she is adorable blond girls with shoulder length hair. I threw the snowball very softly at her and it hit her in the face and fell apart. Her only reaction was blinking her eyes a lot because of the snow that got in her eyes. I decided this is just a dream and I should probably give it a proper throw and I clump back together the pieces of snow and throw it properly at her and this time she disappeared with only her small plastic figurines she had been playing with left behind...<snip>

Full DJ:12/6/14 Two OBE Style LD's, TOTM and Possibly a 3rd One Turned Semi-lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Haha you blasted the poor thing into oblivion, that's a mighty strong snow ball there!

Driving through the city tonight, I saw at least one snowball fight and another kid playing in the snow, so no excuse!   Wings on the morrow!  Just as long as she doesn't fall back with her legs in the air first!

----------


## dolphin

I tried to summon a snowball to throw at Lucy Van Pelt but got a sticky, messy rice ball instead!

----------


## Box77

> ...Just as long as she doesn't fall back with her legs in the air first!



 ::chuckle::  As my dreams are going lately, she won't have time to fall back... I will hit her like an avalanche!

----------


## PercyLucid

A bit late for my average, but as I promised!!



08.12.2014Throwing snowballs, Gizmo songs and massive six combo of lucid task dares done!!! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I think I did it again and surpassed my plateau of length of lucid as well as goals accomplished during a single lucid. As I have been saying for the last three days, I had the feeling of a lucid coming, and I did not have a good sleep a few nights ago (getting adjusted to the new house) but yesterday's night I slept well, yet no lucid, which surprised me, and last night, turned lucid. 

I remember faintly how did I exactly turned lucid and I neither recall what I was dreaming before that. I believe I was in some wax museum and the sculptures were talking. I exited the museum and, fully lucid I took a small flight to make the dream stable. I was very happy that I turned lucid and that finally I broke my dry spell. The quality of the dream was exceptional and I was exited to get finally my wings back and hit some dares while I was at it. I started to walk down the street. The road was made out of little stones, pretty much like on the roman ages. All the buildings were made out of stone as well and there was no lightning, however, it was a warm morning. It looked something like this:







I started to think about the tasks of the month. I thought of throwing a snowball at a dream character, however, it was warm. I reminded myself that in a dream, all could happen. I started looking for snow, and after walking for a while (I was no longer flying now) I saw a little bit of snow on the road. It was like when almost all snow is gone an melted, that you can find a flake here and there. I turned the corner and I saw a small plaza, that had a decent amount of snow. Lucky me, there was a lot of people around, so I grabbed some snow from the ground and made a snowball. I approached at a female character (no, she did not fell back with her legs in the air first!, and I would have tossed the ball before anything else...) She was looking at my snowball and hit her on the face. She was shocked for a brief moment and then, she continued walking like if nothing happened. (Talk about dummy DCs hahaha.) This officially completed my basic Task of the Month:





> Hit a DC with a snowball and report their reaction - (kilham)




It was time for the advanced task of the month. Despite I am almost as Christmas freak as Elf is, I did not feel like going hunting for Santa and sneak into his sleigh and I neither wanted do to do the snow globe task. Only Gizmo was left, not very excited but a very easy task. I saw a store, it was pretty old on the outside. When I entered the store, it looked like a Winery store I worked when I was 18 but much bigger. I told them I wanted to buy a present where Gizmo was wrapped up in. I was taken to the backroom, which looked exactly like the backroom from the Winery store, but much larger. A female employee handed me a green box with a golden ribbon. I felt it was going to be an awesome present for someone, but I knew that my task did not ended here and realized that it was a dream gift anyway, so I could not actually give it to anyone in waking life. 

I left the store holding the box, and apparently, no one cared that I just walked by the register without the intents to pay... oh well. There was a bench right next to the store. I could hear a little voice inside the box, like if it was signing. I opened the box and Gizmo was in there, and I believe it was actually the real thing and not a plastic toy. I started to pet it and it felt soft and warm:







I told Gizmo to teach me a new song. Unfortunately, I forgot most of it because there is a long way to go still on this massive dream. But I believe it was something like. "One, two, three, gizmo, gizmo, four, five, six, gizmo, gizmo." Then, I think he sang a mantra from Lord Ganesha, at least, the lyrics were familiar to me, but my recall for the actual song is vague... I remember I sang the song back to gizmo and he was happy. I sang it a few more times to keep it in my mind and write it down once I woke up. Advanced ToTM, checked!





> Find which present Gizmo is wrapped up in, and get him to teach you a new song. - (ThreeCat)



I started to explore the new place I was at. Instead of a roman old school city, I was now in Chicago downtown. It was easy to recognize as I was next to Marina City:







So much for the Roman city into Chicago!! My mind amazes me sometimes! I focused on hitting some of the easy lucid dares for anyone to get more bonus points. At this stage of the dream, I did not remember I had outstanding personal dares to complete. I first though of an easy task, to summon Nfri. Which I did. I rose my hand, sorcerer style and asked for Nfri to show up. A tall and slim female showed up. I could not tell her hair color because she wore winter clothing (once again, amazing mind dressed the summoned dream character accordly to the weather on December at Chicago, lol.) Her clothing was all pink and she was dressed very sexy.  She smiled at me and she was standing, which a sexy look. She looked something like this (but her hair was covered, and the raincoat was a clearer pink.







 I was happy because I completed one dare already (funny to find upon checking the dares thread that Nfri is a dude.)





> Summon Nfri and describe how he looks (Nfri)



As this female version of Nfri kept approaching at me, I knew right away what was going on, but my dream quality was high and I did not want to waste time, so I recalled another anyone dare I could get done. I walked by hear and faced her, face to face. She tried to get intimate with me (yes, in the middle of Chicago downtown!) but I refused to interact and just turned her my back and walking away. It was actually easy task, I think my drive to make a big record was strong! 





> Face an attractive DC and refuse to have any interaction with her/him. (NyxCC)



I kept walking down the street and I recalled another anyone dare. I was unsure if I using my phone as a catalyst for dream control was an anyone or someone's else personal task. I took my phone out from my pocket, which looked like my waking life phone. I was in front of a cross street and traffic was very heavy, but cars were driving fast. I pointed at one of the roads with my phone and with my thumb, I slide it right to left, with the intents to push all the cars to go in reverse. Amazingly, it worked first try, and even more amazingly, no one crashed. I started to swing my cell phone left and right very fast, with the intent of accelerating the traffic, which happened, but neither no one crashed (I wasn't thinking they would crash neither trying, probably the reason it did not happen.) I tapped my screen to see what would happen, and the whole dream froze, I think even dream went silent. The whole thing was frozen. That was some amazing effects from just a phone!





> Use your phone as a catalyst for dream control. (Sensei)



It was exciting, but I suddenly found my dream getting obliterated in seconds. I did not have time to even to try to save it.

I had a false awakening in bed, I felt satisfied about the dream and getting two ToTM and three dares done. I reached my journal to write down the dream and tried to turn the lamp on that I have in waking life. (the green one)







Not working. I tapped it a couple more times. Nothing.

I turned lucid right away. I exalted "Lamp not working... hahaha, these lamps always work." My wife woke up and asked me what was wrong, if I was cold or something. I told her that I just got tricked with a false awakening and that I was still dreaming. My wife told me that I was talking nonsense. I checked my hands and indeed I was lucid, they looked like a hologram. I jumped off bed and recalled since I was able to remember the whole lucid dream, I decided to continue my dreaming. My wife followed me, pretty upset stating I was asleep. We exited the house and we were in a modern city surrounded by trees, definitely not the same as waking, proving I was indeed dreaming. Wife kept insisting I wasn't. I rose my hand and pointed at it with my other hand saying, "Do you think my hand is supposed to look like this?" My ring finger was like a quarter inch long. I took of to fly, but for some odd and rare reason, I could only bounce about 10 feet tops or so. My wife kept telling me, "See, you can't fly, you are awake, go back to bed before someone calls the cops." Like if jumping 10 feet was normal. I just walked away ignoring my wife, after all she was a dumb DC reflected by my mind. I saw a UFO saucer gliding above some trees. It was semi-transparent and it was vanishing:







I grabbed it before it took off and I thought of the next dare. To fly to the sun. I felt it would be easy to use this vehicle to get there faster, so I set that intent and the saucer to take me there. It was going at high speed and I could feel fire all around me. Now, the saucer looked like a regular shuttle from NASA. I was already in space and realized I was in my pajamas... oh well, big deal. We were getting closer to the sun and I released the shuttle, as in theory, I had to fly through the sun. I kept flying and I entered the sun. I could see my whole being burning, but it did not hurt, I kept flying until I passed through it and I was on the other side of the sun. 







I could see a whole lot of different planets that were not from our solar system. This is nonsense in waking since all the planets surround the sun, but in the dream, is like all the planets were in front of the sun (what we see) and others (unknown) behind it. 





> Fly into the sun (CanisLucidus)




I felt free, I was away from Earth and I felt I wanted to fly home (not Earth...) and a huge smile and feeling of freedom and bliss surrounded my whole being. However, I recalled right away that I had personal dares and they were still to be done. I freaked out a bit because I wanted to give priority to those and I forgot, so I remembered one of them, and since I was in space, I started to glide north until the whole space turned white, so I asked to be taking to the Creator of the Dream. I was taking to God, or what I had a impression of god, a huge amount of white light, made of pure love, light and bliss, it was a massive consciousness with a very powerful energy. I asked this energy/God, "What does this dream mean?" The creator replied to me, but funny enough, instead of through normal words, he did it through my clairsentient ability (psychic hearing) and he told me, "You are like Messi, breaking records all the time." I laughed because I never thought of it, but it was true that I was trying to break a record indeed, and Messi, just broke another record in the soccer match I watched yesterday." 





> Find the creator of the dream you are in and ask what the dream means. (Marce)



I was happy that my dream was still stable so I decided to go back to Earth to get my two more personal dares done (Too bad I was realizing that one of them was an anyone dare that I challenged everybody else too and that I was missing to kick Dark Vather's ass as it was one of my dares and being at space, I had a golden chance to do it, oh well.) 

I flew back to Earth and got very quickly back to it. I entered Earth in a kind of an odd way, shoulder first and I heard a massive noise and saw fire all around me. I was like a fireball and I thought, "This is not going to end well! But I laugher."







A few moments later, I was inside a house (what the heck???) There was some dude who was pretty pissed of at me. He wanted me to study and do my homework (I finished school many years ago, lol.) I wanted to get out the house. I did not feel it had good energy. I feel this house was in the middle of nowhere, somewhere around Texas among massive corn wheat fields. I wanted to explore the area. The dude tried his best to prevent me to leave. I saw there was a bar right next to me. The back of this bar was made out of windows and I could see a ton of futuristic buildings (so much for "middle of nowhere") and a huge pool with a lot of people around. There were three stools and three young woman having a drink. These woman appeared to be also pissed at me. I tried another of my personal dares. I rose my hands and started channeling energy, to the intent to make time go faster. 

At first, nothing happened, but then I realized that these ladies looked like they were on their 50s and they kept aging fast. Some shrunk in size and one of them had her hair turn white. I kept pushing energy and set the intent for hundreds of years to happen. I saw through the windows how all of the people on the pool and walking by were also aging. However, they never died, turned into skeletons (or dust, zombies... nothing) they just went as old as you can imagine and even older than that



The building and other inanimate objects did not seem to be affected at all. I was very surprised this worked.





> Force a city and its inhabitants to age in front of you for some hundred years. I'm curious to know what could your mind will come up with when their age exceed the average life span. (Box77)



They all kept aging, getting more wrinkles and looking more like a skull, but they remained alive and they kept doing whatever they were doing prior to do this. I felt it was enough of the aging and released the energy. They progressively went back to their original ages, except for the ladies next to me sitting on the bar, which stopped de-aging at the age of 50s. 

Suddenly, everybody got on their knees and started to adore me like I was a God. I believed this was another of my personal dares (without knowing it was my dare, and the requires of my dare were different.) I kept thanking people for adoring me and they brought me x-mas gifts (lol) I felt happy and I thought I had all my personal dares done, so I decided to wake myself up, as I seemed to still be with a decent quality dream, but I was risking too much if I continued working on more dares and not getting my butt out of my real bed to write all down.

----------


## martakartus

Sorry guys (I'm a bit lost), could anyone tell me how to access the permission group of the tasks now that I've been accepted? I can't seem to find the way  :Oops: 

PM me in response, I'm just throwing the question out here so anyone can answer me. Thanks!  :smiley:

----------


## ThreeCat

Woohoo, fogelbise returns!  Also, Percy: that was a ridiculously long LD.  Very cool, man!

I had a short LD a few mornings ago.  I attempted to find snow, but it was a bright sunny day out with lots of green grass.  Also, I kept getting harassed by this odd squirrel with bat ears.  I woke up perhaps from the apprehension of being bit.  He crawled all over me.... ::disconcerted::

----------


## Marce

Wow amazing PercyLucid!!
Good work with the dares and tasks.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Sorry guys (I'm a bit lost), could anyone tell me how to access the permission group of the tasks now that I've been accepted? I can't seem to find the way 
> 
> PM me in response, I'm just throwing the question out here so anyone can answer me. Thanks!



I PMed yous.

Also, nvm I see you found it  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Dream Journal 8 - Dodge, dip, duck, dive, dodge
Snippet (probably in new words):
I reach down to the white court and turn it to snow as I grab it. I harden it so it can throw really well and hurt. I then summon a DC. He appears a little ways away and starts prepping snowballs. I start throwing them at him and we dodge, dip, duck, dive, and dodge pretty fantastically. I grab up five of them in my hands and do a right left right left right combo and 3 of them connect. He falls backwards into the snow and it fluffs up, but he disappears as he lands.

Not quite Percy's dream...  :tongue2:  but I enjoyed it.

----------


## woblybil

These dreams are awful, I can likely find a snowball just for funsies but I need some Demons, A good Walmart Haunt, Maybe some monsters to spice things up, By Easter we can have some more egg laying fun but for now it's just kinda boring. 
 ::yddd::

----------


## dolphin

I accidentally told a boy I was about to give him a lump of coal before I was able to give it to him. He ran away inhumanly fast!

----------


## ThreeCat

Awesome dream control,  Sensei.   Dolphin, why are you scaring children?   ::rolllaugh::

----------


## FryingMan

Finally lucid, thought instantly of TOTM, but dream was unstable and soon lost it.

On the plus side, a really interesting vivid dream earlier, with clouds blowing through the sky at time-lapse speeds, freaked me out.

2014-12-10 LD #88, storm farm, fascinating pipe construction - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

edit: ah this marks my 200th DJ entry!

----------


## AstralMango

When I get lucid sooner or later, I should think about doing these tasks so I can get wings! Possibly the snowball one or Santa's sack.  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

In my caught FA, I summoned a boy. I tell him I have a present for him. He says "I want coal!" So I pocket summon what I think is a wrapped lump of coal and give it to him. He unwraps it and it ends up being a basic wooden train set. Just a circle and an engine. I try again an all I land is a handful of Twix bars!

I tried in an earlier lucid last night as well. All I got was a button. A button!!! That's how it's been going for me.

----------


## Sensei

> In my caught FA, I summoned a boy. I tell him I have a present for him. He says "I want coal!" So I pocket summon what I think is a wrapped lump of coal and give it to him. He unwraps it and it ends up being a basic wooden train set. Just a circle and an engine. I try again an all I land is a handful of Twix bars!
> 
> I tried in an earlier lucid last night as well. All I got was a button. A button!!! That's how it's been going for me.



Did you eat the twix bars?

----------


## FryingMan

Hey at least you're getting lucid and interacting.  I got lucid and ran up to a DC and thought "TOTM!" and the dream crashed.

----------


## dolphin

My dream ended before I could get the idea to eat the twix bar. I would have given one to the kid and clink another one with him saying "Cheers to my sucky dream control!" ::drink::   and then look in the other pocket for coal. 

Maybe I'll have better luck with the advanced tasks! I need to do something different.

----------


## KestrelKat

Good lucks dolphin!

Next time I get lucid I'll be trying for Santa's bag of toys.  I really wonder what my subC will insert it there... Based on what happened the first time I tried to get a magic wand, it could be interesting to see what's in "Santas's Sack"

----------


## ThreeCat

@dolphin: I know what you mean.  I failed the toilet task four times in a row before finally throwing in the towel.  Have you considered finding a bag of charcoal in the house, maybe near a grill?  Otherwise, good on you for not giving up.

----------


## dolphin

That's a good idea, ThreeCat. I might just try that!

I'm not used to failing at pocket summoning, though, as it was my strongest trick.

----------


## cooleymd

> In my caught FA, I summoned a boy. I tell him I have a present for him. He says "I want coal!" So I pocket summon what I think is a wrapped lump of coal and give it to him. He unwraps it and it ends up being a basic wooden train set. Just a circle and an engine. I try again an all I land is a handful of Twix bars!
> 
> I tried in an earlier lucid last night as well. All I got was a button. A button!!! That's how it's been going for me.



Frosty the Lucid Snowman, was a jolly happy soul,
With a Twix Bar pipe and a button nose, and two eyes made of coal.

Should have summoned Frosty and then tossed him at the kid getting a two-fer

----------


## woblybil

> Hey at least you're getting lucid and interacting.  I got lucid and ran up to a DC and thought "TOTM!" and the dream crashed.



 I think prolly we should not try "Pocket Summoning"  ::evil:: 


 But the sacrifices I make......While "visions of sugarplums have been dancing thru your heads I have been hard at work saving the universe, Going over to the dark universe to try to prevent "His Shadow" from destroying the earth, Along with a trip to the dark places to mess with a few demons..
And just last night I was awakened by an alien attack with plasma bombs being fired at earth from outer space, I couldn't see them from my window but I could hear them and see the fires glowing in the mountains around and I had already resigned myself to the inevitable when it stopped and figuring to last as long as possible and I grabbed my survival pack, A 38 and my cat and blew out thru the wall thinking to make it to the bear caves below thunder rocks and was suddenly standing in a thunderstorm in NY in the middle of December, Now I knew I was dreaming! I went back in and went to bed to start over again when the noise started again and wide awake now, "It really was a thunderstorm in NY in the middle of December"
All just so you guys can dream about Santa.....  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Lucid again, this time web-slinging like spider-man.   TOTM is soon, soon...

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...circuit-62775/

----------


## dolphin

I summoned a snowball! Then this happened...

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Dolphin, somehow I expected something more like this had happened....


p.s. this would be more awesome with a bit of photoshopping to combine the two strips but I'm lazy.

----------


## Verre

I'm coming out of a long dryspell, so I'm very happy to be getting lucid again! This morning I accomplished the Basic Task i.

Full dream entry: "Snowball Fight" 


*Spoiler* for _Excerpt_: 



Snowball in hand, I need to find some DCs. I look around but there is no one in sight. However I see a couple houses in the distance, off the to left beyond some open ground. I come down from the hill and go that way instead, in the direction of the houses. I figure I can ring the doorbell of one of the houses and lob the snowball at whoever opens the door—a bit rude, perhaps, but it will get the job done! But soon the problem is simplified when I see two DCs walking directly toward me, women dressed in business casual. I feel a bit anxious that something might go wrong before I get close enough to hit them with the snowball. Maybe I should just throw it now? I try to remember how the TOTM was worded: did it specify that the snowball needed to hit? [In retrospect I see that it does.]

While I vacillate we are still walking toward one another, and soon it looks like they are in range, so I throw the snowball. It misses, so I quickly make another and try again. It misses as well, so I pack a third one and aim more carefully. This time the snowball strikes the woman walking on the left on the lapel of her teal-colored suit jacket. The women seem nonplussed at first, but instead of protesting they soon start making snowballs of their own to throw at me, so we have an old-fashioned snowball fight.

Meanwhile two more DCs, middle-aged men, are approaching from another direction, and quickly get drawn into our game. One of the men seems annoyed initially when he is struck by a snowball, but before long he is participating enthusiastically and exclaiming, "I love this! I love this!" as though rediscovering the pleasures of childhood. The other man is older and well-dressed, with a strong accent that sounds not quite German but something in that neighborhood. He says, "Uh... apologies for staring. A rigorous loser, poor loser." I can make out his words distinctly but I don't know what he's referring to, and at this point I wake up.

----------


## woblybil

> ^^ Dolphin, somehow I expected something more like this had happened....
> 
> 
> p.s. this would be more awesome with a bit of photoshopping to combine the two strips but I'm lazy.



If only I could count the times this has happened...   ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

Or just make it happen... 

I know the next dare I will be giving....  ::D:  Too bad I failed to do anotherone last night!

----------


## dolphin

I completed the lump of coal task! 

_In the computer room at my grandma's house, I summoned a boy. The kid warned me that danger was approaching but I didn't care. I tried to summon a snowball to throw at a kid but couldn't. A distraught country boy came in, wailing about something. He asked me a question but I had no idea what he said. 

"Blue!" I answered. 

"Thank you! That makes me feel a lot better," he said. 

"I have a present to give you," I said. I was able to pocket summon a pathetically small lump of coal and give it to him, "I want you to have this because I love you."

I tried to see his reaction but couldn't. He was about to hide in a closet. I'm sure though he was very pleased with his tiny lump of coal._

----------


## ThreeCat

Summoned a snow ball, and was prepped to hit some dogs, but unfortunately woke up.  Good job so far, everybody.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Summoned a snow ball, and was prepped to hit some dogs, but unfortunately woke up.  Good job so far, everybody.



Wow, so close!

----------


## Schmaven

Quite a challenge this month.  Hopefully I have some lucid time before 2015!





> It's my subtle way of being an ass.  Let's just say I was really hoping for better tasks this month. I have to be really excited to devote precious lucid time to any goals and this month is a huge disappointment. Oh well, I have a list some place full of personal goals that I've yet to complete.



I thought the same thing, but then I found a way to creatively combine this month's tasks with my personal lucid goals / projects.  It's more fun that way for me, and then I don't feel side tracked.  The monthly tasks can add a more creative element to the regular lucid dream stuff I do!  It's top secret though, so I have to adjust the details, but that makes it fun too :-)





> A bit late for my average, but as I promised!!



You find the most fitting pictures to illustrate your dreams for us!

----------


## Snehk

Fourth false awakening in a row used to have LD. Basic task 1 completed:
I woke up in my bed. Unsure if it was reality or dream, I made RC several times. Mother came and asked me if I’ll be watching TV, I said yes and she turned it on in the nearby room. I got out of bed, and tried to turn the lights on. The light switch didn’t worked, so I started clapping my hands, and light turned on. I made a sign with my hand to turn it off. I looked through the window. It was early autumn morning. I went through the glass pane, and got outside. To stabilize the dream a bit, I licked the wall. Next I went to the road, there were two DC’s. One was riding a bike, second went on foot. I thought _There must be snow somewhere_. I looked around and found only sand. I focused a little bit more, and large patch of snow appeared nearby. I went there and made a snowball. I looked around again, but there were no DC’s. I thought _Wait, my aunt lives nearby!_ I ran to my aunts house, and  entered it. Skinny blonde woman after her forties was sitting near the table and eating corn flakes. She wasn’t aware of my presence. I threw my snowball, hitting her in the back of her head. Snow splashed all over the small, tidy room. She took the bowl in her hands, and finished her meal while standing. She put the bowl to the sink, turned around and smiled to me. I reached for my pocket in search of coal. The first time it was empty. I tried again, and shown her my empty hand. We made a five. The dream lost most of its vividness and clarity by now, so lucidity ended. I was still fighting with it, and DEILDed to another, non lucid dream. It was my first DEILD attempt, and the longest LD I had.

----------


## PercyLucid

Great job Snehk and nice lucid!!

False awakening is my middle name sometimes lol.

----------


## Snehk

Tried to complete the lump of coal task, but couldn't get lucid that night. I'll try again soon.

----------


## imazu

Yay! Just completed the snowball task, my first totm ever!!  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Yay! Just completed the snowball task, my first totm ever!!



Congrats!  ::goodjob:: 
Make sure you post a link to your DJ (and quote the TotM part if you like) so you can get your wings!  ::flyaway::

----------


## imazu

#8: 12/16/14 Snowball TOTM/Messing Around the House - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _TOTM_: 



I am lucid, hovering above the street in McAlester, near our old house on Osage. I am wondering whether I should fly north or south. I think to myself that north is where I usually go and things there will be predictable, so I head off into the mystery of the south. I end up over a large town, maybe the outskirts of a city. It is now night. Back in McAlester it had been daytime and overcast. Suddenly I remember the first basic TOTM, to throw a snowball at a DC and see their reaction. I know there is no snow anywhere, so I decide to change the weather. I will it to happen using the expectation effect and suddenly I feel little cold tingles on my arms and face. I look up and there are little snow flakes falling from the sky! I spin around in glee with my arms spread wide and my tongue sticking out to catch the flakes. I realize getting too excited will end my lucidity, so I calm myself and look back down. There is barely any snow on the ground and I decide I must make it snow harder. I close my eyes and will very hard, pulling my arms together with fists clenched in a powerful gathering gesture. I let my emotions feel stormy and grim. When I open my eyes, the snow is flying down at an angle and I hear the wind howling. I look down at the ground and I am now above a highway out in the middle of nowhere. Only a small portion of it is lit by a streetlamp. There is almost a foot of snow on the ground! It is also quite chilly and the air feels crisp. There are no DCs around. I feel like the town is behind me, down the highway, so I turn around and so it is, about half a mile away. I start flying towards it, but before I get up to speed I notice there are two women strolling together down the highway in my direction. Thanks subC! They're brunette and I feel one is the other's daughter. They're wearing snow gear and their parkas(?) are sort of pale aqua and pale hot pink. I land nearby and start to make a snowball. The ladies graciously stop walking about 10 feet from me and continue to chat happily. The snowball keeps crumbling apart. I try to very quickly throw it before it crumbles, but it just sprays apart in the air. I try again, this time willing the ball to solidify and blowing on it, imagining that my breath creates a thin icy crust which holds it together. It works and I haul off and throw it. It hits the younger woman in her stomach and bursts. Both women stop talking and look at me like, "What the hell, man!" They say it with their faces. I throw my head back and laugh.



There we go!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> #8: 12/16/14 Snowball TOTM/Messing Around the House - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> There we go! I would quote the TOTM part, but I write in a lengthy way and don't wanna clog up the thread.. lol



Awesome dream!  ::D: 

If you want, you can use the spoiler feature to post long quotes, like this:


*Spoiler* for _Example_: 



Dream quote goes in here to save space!

----------


## imazu

Oh, yeah obviously I'm not extremely forum savvy haha

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 

A hint.........

Anyways, After visiting a neighbor who's kids shared their insidious,tropical disease with me that I can't pronounce the name of and likely with no cure known to man even my non-lucids have gone to pot!
To pot I say  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Bah, dry month, crappy sleep, what lucids there are have been short and not TOTM worthy.

----------


## ThreeCat

Blah, me bad pirate memory not carrying over yon goals into yon dreams.  Argh.

----------


## Marce

Hey all, I did a few more tasks last night. It was rather amusing.
After I was lucid and had flown around a bit I found Santa's sleigh by a hill. I flew over and opened the sack and nothing was inside. I closed the bag and expected something to be inside and opened it again. There was a drivers hat and a towel... I closed it again and then opened and finally it was filled with toys. 

I then conjured a peice of coal into my hand and flew over to a little girl dc. I gave her the coal and said merry Christmas. 
She said something I didn't understand so I asked her what she'd said. 

She then replied "You think I don't want this! But I love coal, it's so useful. You can use it for sore stomachs and I can make a graphite skirt! Lucky me!"

Haha she was pretty cute! 
I'm looking forward to January tasks now  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I did a task! I think.


*Spoiler* for _Bonus!_: 



The dream started in my room. I got out of bed and I could hear Free Fallin by Tom Petty playing in the background. I thought about moving through the wall to get outside, but decided to just use the front door. I floated up on the roof, looking for Santa's sleigh. I only found a little toy santa with a toy sleigh. I reached my index finger into his bag of gifts and found a tiny present. I opened it up and there were two miniature plastic cherries inside. I was QUITE unsatisfied. I saw another toy santa and looked in his bag as well, there was a present with a styrofoam cube inside of it. I started to wake up again. DEILD'd again

I started back in the same place. I looked over at another roof and saw a bright, golden, shining light and tons of giant presents that were wrapped in various brilliant colors. I knew that santa would be there and so I floated on over and sure enough, he was. His sleigh was there as well and he was having a conversation with a reindeer. I looked inside his bag of gifts and found a single present inside. I quickly tore off the wrapping paper and opened it up. There was a neon green tie inside.
blogs/anotherdreamer/attachments/7972-finger-painting-searching-santa-image.php.jpg

I was so disappointed. I don't mean to be ungrateful santa, but, what a shitty gift! I decided to open another present and I found an even longer version of the same tie that was probably at least 10 feet long. I opened another present and found a blue silk shirt inside. I really don't like clothes as gifts. I opened another present and it had ribbons inside, for putting on top of more presents. Determined to find a good gift, I opened one last present and there was another box inside of it. I opened that box and there were a bunch of ribbons in that box. Damnit. Santa was clearly fucking with me. I had looked at him with a Stare of Death but then I woke up before I could give him a piece of my mind.




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/anot...g-santa-63013/

----------


## Snehk

Hah, nice one! I wonder what I could find in Santa's bag.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ I soooo want a Santas Sleigh dream!

----------


## starletdreamer

It's been a while! Since October. I want to get on the ball again with these tasks. Going through a bit of a dry spell. Trying to readjust with a new work schedule. I like the Bonus task. I know I'm a bit late in the month of December but I'll give it a go! :-)

Happy Lucids yall!

----------


## ThreeCat

@Marce:  Awesome dream control!  Did the coal just appear in your hand,  or was this a behind-the-back summon?

----------


## imazu

> I don't mean to be ungrateful santa, but, what a sh!tty gift!



 ::rolllaugh::  Awesome! All those gifts were just so.. awful. I wanna see what Santa has for me!

----------


## kilham

Finally, the snow task:

I am in my garden but my brain is still adding details to the scene, suddenly it appears a Christmas tree and a snowman (thank you subC!), I take a bit of snow from the snowman and look for a DC for the task, but there is no one around, only two of my dogs so.. I throw the first one at my older dog and it continues smelling the tree, I throw another snowball at my other dog but it just closed its eyes. I take more snow with me and climb a concrete fence to look at the other side. There are children playing at a distance, I yell "heeeey!" and a little cute kid approaches and tells me "hi, how are you?", "fine thanks, how about you?", "fine", "ok, bye darling". I wait for him to turn around and walk away, then I throw the other snowball hitting his lower back. He turns around rubbing his back and asking "who was the bear?" ...another unexpected and illogical answer as usual... I even dreamed that in english, so it's exactly what he said  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> He turns around rubbing his back and asking "who was the bear?" ...another unexpected and illogical answer as usual... I even dreamed that in english, so it's exactly what he said



Hahahaha what, who was the bear?  ::chuckle:: 
Very strange indeed.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ahhhhhhh!!

/me catches up

----------


## ShortRoots

Arggg..... I'm not even getting close yet.... but thought to join the conversation anyways. 
Wishing you all successful dreaming

----------


## Marce

@ThreeCat I remembered the task and coal appeared in my hand. It was extremely fortunate.

----------


## spellbee2

Finally, after a disappointing November and an almost repeat performance this month, I beat the buzzer/ball drop and got Basic II done.


*Spoiler* for _Coal TOTM_: 



I decided to actually get some stuff done. I thought of the TOTMs and remembered the coal task, although I thought it required giving the coal to a little kid. I reached in my pocket for coal, but I couldn't find any. I affirmed to myself that there was coal in my other pocket, but I couldn't find it there either. After two or three attempts, I realized that I was saying the words, but still had some doubt as to if it would happen or not. Once I did an RC and reminded myself that I was dreaming, I patted my pockets and felt a hard lump in my right pocket. I reached in and pulled out a lump of coal wrapped in wax paper. It had icing on the top, which made it look like a cupcake, but I scraped it off as best as I could. I looked for the younger kids that were in our classroom, but all of them were gone. I walked out into the hallway, but it was empty.

I walked outside into the courtyard. There were two kids on a miniature golf cart driving towards me. I stop them and tell them that I have a present for them. They seem excited, but when I pulled the coal out of my pocket, they seemed almost scared of it. They threw the cart in reverse and drove backwards until they hit a tree. I walked over and placed the coal on the dashboard of the cart and walked away. They drove forward for about 30 feet until they hit a bump. The cart rolled over and both of the kids fell out. I wasn't sure if I should go help them, but I saw a man (supposedly their dad) laughing and taking pictures with his phone. I lost lucidity at this point, and soon woke up.




Full Dream.

----------


## FryingMan

Still 4 days left!   AAAAAAAA what a dry month!

My dreams are getting more and more waking-like which is not necessarily a good thing.   Just last night I encountered a rapid-fire sequence of "WTF!?" moments (like 6 in a minute or two) and missed them all.   Oh, and earlier in the first recalled dream of the night, I went through a whole thing about "feeling like I was getting lucid," including an adrenaline rush of excitement (where I wondered "hmm, if I felt that in a dream, would I wake up?"   AAAAH!) but NOSE PINCH FAILED ME, OH THE HUMANITY! then I went on "pretending" and "practicing" what I'd do in case of lucidity. I mean, REALLY!?

----------


## PercyLucid

With the last ding from the Great Clock (and 2014 being no more) this thread gets this lock: 

With the click of my mouse, January 2015 ToTM comes to the house!

Check it out!

----------

